# Northern Mantis Demo



## 7starmantis (May 14, 2006)

I found this video of a Northern Mantis meeting. Some good drills and nice application work.

tanglangmen

7sm


----------



## mantis (May 14, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> I found this video of a Northern Mantis meeting. Some good drills and nice application work.
> 
> tanglangmen
> 
> 7sm


seems so easy to throw a person.

thanks, that's a pretty cool video.
i have a question though, when they do the first exercise they're dipping down into what? a belly-caving punch?


----------



## 7starmantis (May 14, 2006)

Looks like some type of low strike, maybe a groin strike or uprooting punch.

The part I was impressed with was the applications, looks like he knows what he is doing, thats rare to find nowadays online. Or offline for that matter.

7sm


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 14, 2006)

enjoyable to watch someone move smoothly doing those techniques
thanks for the link


----------



## 7starmantis (May 15, 2006)

Anyone know anything about the teacher in the video, Marek Piechotka ?

Maybe I'll see if I can find him in the mantis cave.

7sm


----------



## mantis (May 15, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Anyone know anything about the teacher in the video, Marek Piechotka ?
> 
> Maybe I'll see if I can find him in the mantis cave.
> 
> 7sm


could you post a couple of levels of his lineage if you find him please?


----------



## mantis (May 15, 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/mantiscave/mpiechotka.htm


----------



## 7starmantis (May 15, 2006)

Yes I found that too. Looks like he studied with the famous (or infamous according to whom you listen too) Kai Uwe Pel. 

7sm


----------



## White Fox (May 15, 2006)

Interesting Vid thanks


----------



## mantis (May 15, 2006)

the tree doesnt show his from lo kwan yu lineage, but the text of his profile does...
btw, how authentic are these sites?
anyone could claim he studied under sifu jones for example and put that on his website. (that's mr. hsiao's response to me asking why dont we have lineage on our site since we go over it almost every week)


----------



## 7starmantis (May 15, 2006)

Fernando's page is accurate for the most part. Your right anyone can claim they study under someone, but their skill will tell the truth if their words lie.

7sm


----------



## mantis (May 15, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Fernando's page is accurate for the most part. Your right anyone can claim they study under someone, but their skill will tell the truth if their words lie.
> 
> 7sm


yeah obviously
but they can still BS someone and get their money for it!


----------



## 7starmantis (May 16, 2006)

Um, what money? You mean like getting students? Yeah thats just the way it is though, in America you have to deal with that in any business. The electrician you hire may not really know what he's doing either.

7sm


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Um, what money? You mean like getting students? Yeah thats just the way it is though, in America you have to deal with that in any business. The electrician you hire may not really know what he's doing either.
> 
> 7sm


that's not completely true
when you go to a mechanic you will see a certificate that he's had training or something that's approved by the city.
pretty much most of industries have that, except for computer science and apparently martial arts


----------



## 7starmantis (May 16, 2006)

You will also see certificates on the walls of martial arts schools. Unless you research the ones hanging in either the electricians office and the MA school they do no good to you. There are many, many ways to get "certificates" that mean absolutely crap. Also, having worked in the medical field I've seen "registered" nurses doing things that would make your blood boil...and loose them thier liscense, so a certificate really means...not much.

7sm


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> You will also see certificates on the walls of martial arts schools. Unless you research the ones hanging in either the electricians office and the MA school they do no good to you. There are many, many ways to get "certificates" that mean absolutely crap. Also, having worked in the medical field I've seen "registered" nurses doing things that would make your blood boil...and loose them thier liscense, so a certificate really means...not much.
> 
> 7sm


damn.. im starting to question of lo kwan yu knew any KF for real now!
you're right...


----------



## 7starmantis (May 16, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> damn.. im starting to question of lo kwan yu knew any KF for real now!
> you're right...



The way you know is by the "fruit" if you will. You could see his skill in his own kung fu and cna still see it in the kung fu of many of his students and students students down the line. That is the true test, everyone must stand on their own skill.

7sm


----------



## monster123 (Jun 20, 2006)

Very impressive techniques. However, one must go beyond application and into sparring. For instance, in wrestling when you learn how to do a double leg takedown on a willing partner, it is an entirely different situation when you wrestle for real. Even if you have the techniques and mechanics down, you will have to make attempt after attemp before you can accomplish the takedown.
And some of the techniques in the video clip looks tricky. The willing partner is holding his arm out letting the instructor perform those moves on him. When you punch you extend the arm and quickly retract, not hold it out there. So the techniques have to be accomplished in that split second when a guy's arm is fully extended before he retracts it. If I see the instructor do that in a sparring situation that would be very impressive.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 21, 2006)

monster123 said:
			
		

> Very impressive techniques. However, one must go beyond application and into sparring. For instance, in wrestling when you learn how to do a double leg takedown on a willing partner, it is an entirely different situation when you wrestle for real. Even if you have the techniques and mechanics down, you will have to make attempt after attemp before you can accomplish the takedown.
> And some of the techniques in the video clip looks tricky. The willing partner is holding his arm out letting the instructor perform those moves on him. When you punch you extend the arm and quickly retract, not hold it out there. So the techniques have to be accomplished in that split second when a guy's arm is fully extended before he retracts it. If I see the instructor do that in a sparring situation that would be very impressive.



Thats true of any martial art or fighting training. Showing technique and application is important. This wasn't intended to be a "sparring" video.

7sm


----------



## monster123 (Jun 23, 2006)

I try to find a clip of praying mantis sparring on youtube.com. I found one, but it is still not sparring though, but it does sort of look like what you might find in a real street fight. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FlPNrSDuqs&search=praying%20mantis%20kung-fuhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FlPNrSDuqs


----------



## monster123 (Jun 24, 2006)

**Post edited for content*

-MT Super Mod-
7starmantis
Adam C*


----------



## mantis (Jun 24, 2006)

monster123 said:
			
		

> Very impressive techniques. However, one must go beyond application and into sparring. For instance, in wrestling when you learn how to do a double leg takedown on a willing partner, it is an entirely different situation when you wrestle for real. Even if you have the techniques and mechanics down, you will have to make attempt after attemp before you can accomplish the takedown.
> And some of the techniques in the video clip looks tricky. The willing partner is holding his arm out letting the instructor perform those moves on him. When you punch you extend the arm and quickly retract, not hold it out there. So the techniques have to be accomplished in that split second when a guy's arm is fully extended before he retracts it. If I see the instructor do that in a sparring situation that would be very impressive.


7 star PM is a 'reversed engineered' art. meaning it came from application first, then the techniques and forms where created afterwards.  You may not see this kind of cooperation from the opponent in sparring or in a real fight, but you will definitely see a high percentage of grabbing and sticking.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 26, 2006)

monster123 said:
			
		

> I try to find a clip of praying mantis sparring on youtube.com. I found one, but it is still not sparring though, but it does sort of look like what you might find in a real street fight.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FlPNrSDuqs&search=praying%20mantis%20kung-fu



Thats a good video, I posted it before here. Its some good quick drills. The focus of mantis is to be as quick and brutal as possible. A sparring session should end pretty quick if either opponent is skilled. The longer the engagement the higher your chances of getting hurt are. You wont see long drawn out back and forth point type sparring in mantis kung fu. I'll see if I can't find some quick fighting videos or something online, probably not alot out there credible though.

7sm


----------



## ekaltenborn (Jun 30, 2006)

If you keep looking on mytube, There is quite a bit of mantis footage on there.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 3, 2006)

ekaltenborn said:
			
		

> If you keep looking on mytube, There is quite a bit of mantis footage on there.



Did you mean youtube? Feel free to post some here, I have a hard time finding anything worthwhile on there.

7sm


----------



## Camelkie (Nov 19, 2006)

7starmantis said:


> Yes I found that too. Looks like he studied with the famous (or infamous according to whom you listen too) Kai Uwe Pel.
> 
> 7sm


 
Hi,

A view words of true. 
*Marek Piechotka* was studied with great *Master Yu Tiancheng*. Master Yu Tiancheng die in 2004. Now Piechotka is studing with brother *Yu Tiancheng - Yu Tian Lu*. Both broders studies with grand master *Lin Jing Shan*.

Below a few links of show in musem by Kung-Fu Akademy in Polen:





 - Yan Qing dao 




  - Tiao hua san




 -Pu Dao




 - Tanglang jian - in execution Shifu Marek Piechotka




 - Tanglang technics -too




  - Shuang  dao dui schuang  toe she -too

and Beng Bu by Shifu Marek Piechotka:





 
If You have any more question please wrote :supcool: 

Best regards
Camelkie


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 20, 2006)

Camelkie said:


> Hi,
> 
> A view words of true.
> *Marek Piechotka* was studied with great *Master Yu Tiancheng*. Master Yu Tiancheng die in 2004. Now Piechotka is studing with brother *Yu Tiancheng - Yu Tian Lu*. Both broders studies with grand master *Lin Jing Shan*.
> ...



Thanks for the links and welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Camelkie (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks 
It' my pleasure  

Camelkie


----------



## mantis (Nov 20, 2006)

WOAH! amazing!
i loved their peach flower form, thanks for sharing all these guys


----------



## Changhfy (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks alot for the link, its always great to see tong long in action.





take care,
Chang


----------

